# those awesome wooden spools



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Where do y'all get those giant wooden spools for your goats? I feel like my goats are missing out on a classic goatie toy because they don't have one! I think the baby would just love it.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Check with your local electric company. They use them to spool cable on. They are heavy. Make sure you can secure them safely when you transport them. They come in various sizes. If you have babies or pygmies, you can get at least one smaller one. Flip it on its side, and brace it so it won't roll, and they can use it as a stepping stone, so they can climb up and play with the big guys.

When you get the spools home, go over them with a fine toothed comb. There are often staples and nails that you'll need to pull out. Also, there is often a hole on the end that you'll need to staple something over. You don't want any broken legs from them getting caught in one.

They really do make great toys!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

We got ours from the construction of the new Amazon facility last year. Free! Literally said, here take them! Lol

my neighbor said he got his from the power company, also for free. 

I recommend checking construction sites (especially big ones) and your power company for starters. You may luck or and Gerry them for free like we did ;-)


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Goats love those. In our area - they are hard to get. You have to have connections I think because the electric company now re-cycles them. We ended up buying them from an electric company. Be aware that some goats are smart enough to push them over next to the fence as a way to get over the fence.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Hmm. My friend's dad works for an electric company, and I think that's where she got hers. I'll have to ask her if her dad can still get them. =)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep contact the electric compaines.

Can i say something? Please cover the hole in the middle of them. It is a hole just waiting to break a leg. I have just a small piece of plywood across all the holes.

I would get any size you can, LARGE to the small. When I have my little babies, they are able to get up on the huge ones and they love them.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes.. do cover those holes with a piece of thin plywood. We covered ours also with an outdoor rug because the buck loved to sleep on his. -no he didnt fit well... he was draped across both sides in awkward positions.


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

I work for a General Contractor and I just picked them off the jobsite. I think it was my electricians that brought them in. I didn't think about the hole in the middle. That's a good point. I will have to check and see if there is one and cover them up.

Here is a video of them jumping back and forth. They are SO cute!
http://blueantlerfarm.blogspot.com/2012/07/diy-warriors.html


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Put an add on CL, I did and got 10+ responses for people trying to get rid of them!!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

SandStoneStable Farm said:


> Put an add on CL, I did and got 10+ responses for people trying to get rid of them!!


That's a good idea!

My place came with some rolled off down the hill.. Was fun rolling them up hill, through the brush, and then into the pasture. One fell apart right after I got it up and into the spot, leaving one.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I will definitely close up any holes. I'm very much into safety, after a large vet bill due to just ONE piece of wire fencing sticking out... =P So no broken legs if I can help it.

Lillian, that video is so cute! I also love those mineral feeders. I need to get my dad to build me two of those. =D


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We got our large one from the electric company, I think they charged us like $5. Still worth it! For the small one we have... we passed a crew as they were laying cable alongside the road and noticed they had an empty one on the truck, so we stopped and asked if we could have it and they gave it to us.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Another place to ask is tha cable TV company. They also use them for laying cable.


----------

